# Extend the length of a cane



## pjt113

Hi everyone.

I'm a tall guy and I find that I like a cane length to be about 39"-40". I have a regular oak cane that I want to refinish but I will also have to make about 4" longer. Any suggestions how to do this? I only have regular hand tools, no drill press and such. 
Thanks in advance for the help. 
Regards 
Pete


----------



## gdenby

If you don't care much about looks, I suppose you could whittle down about an 1.5" of the bottom of the oak, making something shaped like a funnel. Get a piece of tubing. Plastic, metal, whatever you might find that will accept the funnel and which will be about the same diameter as the existing stick. Coat the funnel with some epoxy putty, and push into the tube. Trim excess putty. Wait till dry, and then coat the addition w. some enamel paint whose color works either with the oak shaft or the original end piece.

Maybe else, buy a piece of hard wood dowel that comes close to matching the oak cane in diameter. Hand carve a lap joint out of the cane and dowel piece, at least an inch long. Glue, and fix w. 2 small brads along the length.


----------



## pjt113

Great ideas, Thx much!


----------



## cobalt

Other than gdeny suggestion is you make a new topper with a threaded bar

You dont need a drill press to do it , i just use hand eye co-ordination if its not quite right just slighly enlarge the hole and use epoxy resin to get a secure attachment.


----------



## CV3

I have extended a number of canes. I add the extension below the handle. If you oak cane is a regular hook handle you could cut the cane at a point across from the bottom of the Hook. Then drill a 5/16th hole about 3 inches deep in the shaft and in the bottom of the handle where you made the cut. If you are adding 4 inches, Cut the wood of your choice in a 4 inch piece. It can be a dowel the same diameter as the cane or a block that you can shape. Drill a 5/16th hole though center. Then using a 10" 5/16th all-thread epoxy them together. I do not have a picture but the last one I did was a 1 " diameter walnut cane. I added 2 3/4 " to it. I cut two 1" squares out 3/4" blood wood and one 1" square out of 3/4 ash. I had the walnut shaft, then 1 blood wood the ash then blood wood, then the walnut handle. Sanded the squares to mach the shape of the cane. When finish it looked real nice. I have not done it but have seen deer antler use as a insert also. Hope that is of help.


----------



## pjt113

Another great idea is never have thought of thanks


----------

